# how high can your baby jump?



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I think Lizzie has got springs in her legs. She has managed to get out of the kitchen the last two days. I cannot figure out how as the gate is up and I have 60 lb suitcase up against it on the outside. I think she is jumping over the gate. She managed to tonight jump from the floor to the arm of the couch, which is a little higher than the gate. The gate is about 30" high. 

how high do your babies jump.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley has been known to jump up and bite me on the a$$! He doesn't do it very often, but it's his way of telling me to hurry up when I'm getting him a treat! Dakota does jump, but she much prefers to 'climb' up things, she will climb the back of the sofa to get to the top of the stereo on the side table (where the tissue box is) .... I call her my little Mountain Goat.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Funny you should ask.....Miss Skylar Sue was named after her "jumping" abilities...when she was just a wee one...I was having trouble deciding what to name her...my previous dogs were named...Lightning, and Thunder...(both Samoyeds, by the way)...wanted to keep along the same lines...well this wee one could jump!!! one day she was jumping soooo high...had just finished reading Miss Mary Mack with the grandkids...there is an elephant in the book that can jump as high as the sky...well they were laughing that our little furbaby could jump as high as the sky too...that's how Miss "Sky"lar Sue got her name...now 7 years later she can barely jump up on the couch...but that's okay...I really don't like her jumping up on things or jumping down off of things...we have stairs, ottomans...etc...so that she doesn't have too.... I am very worried about her getting injured if she would land wrong....


----------



## iloveroxy09 (Apr 13, 2008)

mine can jump at an outstanding mindblowing 2 inches in the air. wooo! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Princess Charlotte can leap like a gazelle some mind blowing heights  . Sarah


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigi is not a jumper upper. She waits to be picked up and put on the couch or bed. She has never jump out of her play area. Thank goodness, because it is only a couple feet high. I figure one of these days it is coming. but not yet!!! She will jump off anything though. I wish she wasn't always in a hurry to get down. Never waits for me to let her down. She jumps!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I think Lizzie has got springs in her legs. She has managed to get out of the kitchen the last two days. I cannot figure out how as the gate is up and I have 60 lb suitcase up against it on the outside. I think she is jumping over the gate. She managed to tonight jump from the floor to the arm of the couch, which is a little higher than the gate. The gate is about 30" high.
> 
> how high do your babies jump.[/B]


The toe kick area on the floor of kitchen cabinets is another possible escape path. Back when Chance was malnourished, he got out that way... Now he would not even begin to fit there... :new_shocked:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Malts are natural escape artists, I think!! I love this video from SM member "LouLou"...... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bEGnksdhr8


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Teddy jumps unbelievably high!! He jumps out of his ex-pen if it's near the couch and he has the arm of the couch to land on. He can also jump into my lap if I'm sitting at the dining room table... makes for some interesting meals. Harry, on the other hand, can barely jump on to the couch. 

Debbie


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Max isn't a jumper either, but he is a climber. He will climb over the baby gate to get out of the kitchen. Fortunately he is potty trained. He will just scratch if he wants up somewhere. I prefer it that way, I don't want him injuring his knees.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie can jump on the couch or onto my lap when I'm sitting on the computer chair. Annie, on the other hand, try as hard as she might can't get too far off the floor - much to Sophie's delight. Plus the fact that Annie is only about half as tall as Sophie.

Chico, my daughter and her fiance's malt, is like a gazelle he'll jump onto the arm of our sofa which is really high and he'll walk along the back which is real narrow - he always amazes me with his antics.

I wonder if there's a difference between the boys and girls or if it's just a personality thing that makes some so fearless. 

I love that video of the escape artist.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax is a jumper!! :new_shocked: 
When he was a puppy we tried using an ex pen and he climbed/jumped out of it. He can jump from the floor onto pretty much anything: the computer chair, king size bed, couch. When we are visiting my boyfriend's Mom she has her couch pulled out so he can jump onto the back of it from behind. It's crazy how high he can jump. I worry about his knees, but he just won't stop! :smpullhair: It's amazing what he'll do when he's excited!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tillie is a jumper! She will jump straight up as high as the kitchen counter!!! :new_shocked: My hubby and I always say she must have springs in her back legs...LOL.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Tillie is a jumper! She will jump straight up as high as the kitchen counter!!! :new_shocked: My hubby and I always say she must have springs in her back legs...LOL.[/B]



Now that is a jumper! As high as the counter! I hope she never jumps up on the counter!!!! I'm hoping mine never figure out how to jump up on the coffee table. Although when I pick up Annie and put her on the sofa I can see her little brain working and trying to figure it out. Once, she was on my lap and I had my feet on the table and she was trying her hardest to walk along my legs to get to the table, she couldn't do it though. She's a little clumsy on her feet, but basically has no fear though which can worry me. She's flopped off the sofa a couple of times when she was just trying to get comfortable.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku is part deer or cat or kangaroo or something. She is a huge jumper. She has mastered amazing heights and unbelievable distances. For a small body, she can move when she wants to.


----------

